# snake eats hippo * warning , not for weak stomachs*



## Big_Mac (May 13, 2006)

check this out! 

http://gprime.net/video.php/snakeeatshippo


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 13, 2006)

seen it ages ago..its a tapir not a hippo,,i think the villagers ate the tapir after making the anaconda re gurge it


----------



## Splitmore (May 13, 2006)

About the 15th time thats been posted. It's more likely to be a capabarra that it's eaten


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 13, 2006)

my moneys on a tapir splitmore,,check the hooves mate


----------



## Splitmore (May 13, 2006)

fair enough, would have much rather seen it eat one of those idiots that were hitting it


----------



## Bandit (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing I have never seen that before.
Maybe splitmore has but some of the new members may have not so why not keep your comments to yourself?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 13, 2006)

now that would have made goood video  but they were probably trying to see what was in it,could have been a small human,
they might have planned to keep / sell the snake or they would have killed it...do u think?/
i havnt been able to any background info on the clip
baz




> why not keep your comments to yourself?


pfffft, get over it,,lol


----------



## Kersten (May 13, 2006)

It was posted earlier in the week.....so I think it's safe to say we've all seen it 

Oh and errrr....welcome Bandit :wink: 

Baz....you have a warped sense of humour...."they ate the tapir".... :shock: :lol:


----------



## mciver (May 13, 2006)

Welcome on board Bandit, I hadn't seen it before either. Depends when you joined I guess.

Best regards
Paul


----------

